# Light tackle in Höchstform.



## Big Fins (12. Mai 2007)

--------


----------



## bennie (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Light tackle in Höchstform.*

love it 

da ist angeln sport


----------



## Sailfisch (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Light tackle in Höchstform.*

Geile Bilder! Du juckt es einen in der Tat! Insbesondere die Doggies würden mich schon stark reizen!


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Light tackle in Höchstform.*

Ich geh jetzt Rotaugenstippen#q  Des häld doch ka Mensch aus!:vik:


----------



## b&z_hunter (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Light tackle in Höchstform.*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt Rotaugenstippen#q  Des häld doch ka Mensch aus!:vik:



Na und ist doch auch eine schöne Geschichte und können kann es nicht jeder!!!#c


----------



## bacalo (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Light tackle in Höchstform.*

:k:k:k

Na da schau her, welch großes Ausrufezeichen.

Werbung ohne Worte und denoch 
lechz, gier, geifer, willauchhaben.

Doch was ist Real.

Wir bitten um Ergänzung, z. B. die wesentlichen Details.


Denoch DANKE für diese SuperSpitzenKlasse-Pic´s.


CIAO


----------



## wirbel (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Light tackle in Höchstform.*

ich will dahin ,sucht der kapitän noch einen schiffsjungen ?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Light tackle in Höchstform.*

Sehr schöne Bilder, plaa Sawai!

Eines fehlt den meisten aber sicher:





Bekommt man so ein schönes buntes Tackleset evtl bei Ebay unter "Angelsets"?
Wenn nein, wird das Material vom Bootsinhaber gestellt oder handelt es sich auf dem Foto ausschließlich um privates Material?


----------



## steve71 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Light tackle in Höchstform.*

Vielleicht ist das Offtopic ABER warum werden zum Jiggen fast nur Stationärrollen benutzt?? Multis sind zum Pilken/Jiggen mindestens genauso gut gegegnet und vertragen die Belastung bei solchen Fischen besser! 

Gruß Steve


----------



## Seatrout (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Light tackle in Höchstform.*

Einzugsgeschwindigkeit!

Gibt zwar auch schnelle Multis,klar,aber dann eiert die Rute doch schon ein bischen wenn man an der kurbel alles gibt.
Manche fischen auch Multis,aber Stationär is üblicher.

z.B. im Werbespot von den Butterflyjigs von Shimano wird bei großen Fischen auch Multi eingesetzt.

Gruß Seatrout


----------



## uwe103 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Light tackle in Höchstform.*

Moin plaa Sawai,

danke für die herrlichen Fotos. So kann ich wenigstens weiterträumen, denn mein Urlaub für dieses Jahr ist leider schon verplant :c :c 

Ich hoffe jedoch, dass Du eine Gruppe zusammenbekommst und dann hier wieder einen schönen Bericht mit tollen Fotos postest.


----------



## steve71 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Light tackle in Höchstform.*

@Seatrout: Daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. Unsere heimischen Fische bringen es ja nicht auf solche Schwimmgeschwindigkeiten... 

Gruß Steve


----------



## guifri (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Light tackle in Höchstform.*

die betten sind mir zu klein 

sonst müsste ich mal überlegen, was ich mir zum vatertag schenken lasse...


----------



## BIG WHITE (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Light tackle in Höchstform.*

Moin!

schöne Vielfalt!! Schade nur, daß sich die Größe der Fische so schlecht abschätzen läßt!!!:q:q:q Laute Japaner,u.U. nicht mal so groß wie unser Kai!!!:q:q:q 
Hast die Fighting-Times auch??

Spaß beiseite, hab dieses Jahr leider restlos verplant, obwohl eine Woche im September würde u.U. doch noch gehen. PN geht raus!
Danke für die geilen Bilder!!

Gruß
BigWhite#h


----------



## ullsok (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Light tackle in Höchstform.*

Hallo plaa Sawai,
sieht ja ganz interessant aus; schick mir doch bitte mal ein paar weitere Infos - gerne per PN.


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Light tackle in Höchstform.*

Alter Falter! 
Was für ein Fisch!!! 
#r #r #r​


----------

